# EUROPE | International rail lines from your city



## milipumba (Nov 6, 2008)

How many international rail lines are there from your city.
You do not have to write the number of trains, but it does give a picture of how often the line is being used.

I start with Copenhagen, Denmark. 

Regional lines:
Gothenburg, Sweden (1 train per hour)
Kalmar, Sweden (1 train per hour)
Karlskrona, Sweden (1 train per hour)
Malmö, Sweden (6 train per hour, inclusive the 3 above)

Intercity lines:
Flensburg, Germany (1 train per 2 hours)
Ystad, Sweden (3-5 trains per day) (it is connected to the ferry towards the Danish island of Bornholm)

Eurocity/HSR lines:
Hamburg, Germany (1 train per 2 hours)
Berlin, Germany (1 train per day)
Stockholm, Sweden ( 1 train per 3 hour) (200+ Km/h on conventional lines)

Night train lines:
Prague, Czech Republic (Via Hamburg and berlin)
Basel, Switzerland (Via Hamburg and Frankfurt)
Amsterdam, Netherlands (Via Hamburg and Cologne/Köln)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tarragona, Spain:

Montpellier, France (1 train per day).


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Brussels

One train per hour to Luxemburg (not really an international train but
rather a belgian domestic train extended to one station beyond the border).

We used to have one train per hour to Amsterdam, but that was before
the Fyra debacle. There are good hopes that it comes back.

Many - up to one every half hour at peak times, at least one per hour
in between - Thalys HST to Paris.

About 8 Thalys HST per day to Amsterdam.

About 8 Thalys HST per day to Köln.

4 DB ICE trains to Köln and Frankfurt. 

About 10 Eurostar HST per day to London. Also call at Lille but I understand
it's not possible anymore to take this train to go to Lille, due to UK security
paranoïa.

About 6-8 french HST per day to south of France, also calling at Lille, Roissy,
and Disneyland, but not serving Paris Nord. Destinations vary with the season.

And finally, 3 trains per day to Switzerland.

All these are day trains, there are no more night trains in Belgium.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London*

*1 line:* (http://highspeed1.co.uk/)
- High Speed 1 (HS1)

*International operations:* (http://www.eurostar.com) 
- Eurostar

*Trains per Day:* (http://www.eurostar.com/UK/uk/leisure/business.jsp)
- up to 20 trains per day to Paris
- up to 10 trains per day to Brussels
- up to 8 trains per day to Lille


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Kyiv (Kiev):

Euronight:
Moscow (11 daily)
Belgrad (daily)
Budapesht(daily)
Bratislava(daily)
Anapa (0,5 daily)
Kislovodsk (0,5 daily)
Chișinău (daily)
Saint Petersburg (daily)
Sofia (daily)
Minsk (1 daily, 1 weekly)
Warsaw (daily)
Astana and Kostanay (that's Asia, kids!)(weekly)


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

From Oslo:

Stockholm (2 trains per day)
Gothenburg (3 trains per day)

That's it!

hno:


----------



## feisibuke (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tianjin*

Well, my city is not in Europe. We have only two international trains, one to Pyongyang (4 weekly), and the other one to Moscow (1 weekly).


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

From Wroclaw:

*EC:*
1x daily: Hamburg (via Cottbus, Berlin)

*Regional Express*
3x daily: Dresden

*Regional Train*
2x daily + 1x extra on saturday and sunday: Lichkov (bordervillage in Czech Rep.)
2x daily: Usti nad Orlici (via Lichkov)
1x daily: Pardubice (via Lichkov, Usti nad Orlici)

An EC train connection to Prague would be nice. But in order to make such a connection faster than by car or bus, whatever chosen route would have to be restored to "higher" speeds first.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

XAN_ said:


> Kyiv (Kiev):
> 
> Euronight:
> .
> ...


Interesting... Could you give some more information about this one ? Cities
served, frequency, available accomodation ? It could be an interesting
alternative for me to the transsiberian the next time I will go to China.
Something like Brussels-Köln-Berlin-Varsaw-Kiev-Astana-Urumqui-Xian.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

XAN_ said:


> Kyiv (Kiev):
> 
> Euronight:
> Moscow (11 daily)
> ...


From 2014 Moscow and Kyiv will be connected by High Speed service
http://www.railwaybulletin.com/2012/10/rzd-to-launch-new-high-speed-talgo-trains


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> Interesting... Could you give some more information about this one ? Cities
> served, frequency, available accomodation ? It could be an interesting
> alternative for me to the transsiberian the next time I will go to China.
> Something like Brussels-Köln-Berlin-Varsaw-Kiev-Astana-Urumqui-Xian.


Ukrainian railways managed by this gov company
http://www.uz.gov.ua/en/

Just type Kyiv (not Kiev) and Astana here
http://booking.uz.gov.ua/en/

It looks like only once a week. Say, I was able to find train for 02.22.2013.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

MarcVD said:


> Interesting... Could you give some more information about this one ? Cities
> served, frequency, available accomodation ? It could be an interesting
> alternative for me to the transsiberian the next time I will go to China.
> Something like Brussels-Köln-Berlin-Varsaw-Kiev-Astana-Urumqui-Xian.


http://www.uz.gov.ua/en/passengers/timetables/?ntrain=40933&by_id=1
http://www.uz.gov.ua/en/passengers/timetables/?ntrain=37833&by_id=1

If the words SV/Kupe/Platskart means anything to you, than you basicly know what to expect.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

XAN_ said:


> http://www.uz.gov.ua/en/passengers/timetables/?ntrain=40933&by_id=1
> http://www.uz.gov.ua/en/passengers/timetables/?ntrain=37833&by_id=1
> 
> If the words SV/Kupe/Platskart means anything to you, than you basicly know what to expect.


купе is good for me... Exactly what I needed. Many thanks !


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

milipumba said:


> How many international rail lines are there from your city.
> You do not have to write the number of trains, but it does give a picture of how often the line is being used.
> 
> I start with Copenhagen, Denmark.
> ...



You forgot Copenhagen-Munich !!

Copenhagen-Berlin is also a night train (via Flensburg)
-----------------------------------------------------------------


From Linköping:

Only a few direct trains to Copenhagen.

But there is a daily flight to Amsterdam. 

There are 3 foreign cities with direct connections from Sweden 

*Copenhagen, Oslo & Berlin* (with ferry)


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Vienna

*Regional Trains:*
Bratislava (2 trains per hour)
Sopron (HU) (2 trains per hour)
Znojmo (CZ) (1-2 trains every 2 hours)
Breclav (CZ) (4 trains per day)

*IC trains:*
Freilassing (DE) (1 train per hour)

*EC/RJ/ICE trains:*
Budapest (1 train every 2 hours)
Munich (1 train every 2 hours)
Frankfurt (1 train every 2 hours)
Dortmund (3 trains per day)
Zurich (1 train every 2 hours)
Prague (1 train every 2 hours)
Ostrava (2 trains per day)
Ljubljana (1 train per day)
Hamburg (1 train per day)
Warsaw (2 trains per day)
Zagreb (1 train per day)

*EN trains:*
Rome (daily)
Livorno (single seasonal trains)
Venice (daily)
Budapest (2 trains per day)
Milan (daily)
Hamburg (daily)
Berlin (daily)
Munich (daily)
Cologne (daily)
Zurich (daily)
Warsaw (daily)
Krakow (daily)
Bucharest (daily from 23.04. until 01.10.)
Moscow via Minsk (daily)


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

NordikNerd said:


> You forgot Copenhagen-Munich !!
> 
> Copenhagen-Berlin is also a night train (via Flensburg)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




The line to München is sadly discontinued.


----------



## milipumba (Nov 6, 2008)

@NordikNerd
I believe that the night train to berlin is the same as the one to Prague.
And as bongo-anders wrote, is the line to München not in operation anymore.
But if you take the night train to Mannheim(the line to Basel), is it easy to come to München if you chance to ICE there.

@KingNick
Is the night train to Venice and Milano not the same???
BTW nice list.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

No, they are actually two different trains, but both stop in Venezia Mestre.

http://www.oebb.at/en/Travelling_ab...Italy/Timetable_Vienna-Verona-Milan/index.jsp

http://www.oebb.at/en/Travelling_ab...ly/Timetable_Vienna-Salzburg-Venice/index.jsp


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Innsbruck, Austria

- Berlin (ICE - 1 per day)
- Budapest (RJ, EN - 3 trains per day)
- Munich (R, REX, EC, ICE - every 2h)
- Münster, GER (IC - 1 per day)
- Verona/Bologna/Venice (EC, 6 trains per day)
- Zurich (RJ - every 2h)

Probably forgot some and I purposely left away all regional trains that just go to Brenner etc.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Yes, you forgot Belgrade.


----------



## pierre21 (Nov 13, 2011)

@KingNick

You forgot Vienna-Zagreb (EC-1 train per day) and Vienna-Berlin (EN-daily).
I think there are also some sleeping cars going to moscow and minsk.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

rheintram said:


> Probably forgot some and I purposely left away all regional trains that just go to Brenner etc.


There are the Innsbruck-Franzensfeste Fortezza-Lienz trains (2 per day per direction, plus a single train to Lienz on Friday returning on Sunday).

Some regional trains Innsbruck-Bozen Bolzano might be created in the future (Südtirol bought trains also able to run in Austria).


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

pierre21 said:


> @KingNick
> 
> You forgot Vienna-Zagreb (EC-1 train per day) and Vienna-Berlin (EN-daily).
> I think there are also some sleeping cars going to moscow and minsk.


I added them, plus the EC to Ostrava (from Villach) and the EN to Munich and Bucharest.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Paris



High speed (& partially high speed) trains:

*Thalys:*
Brussels*, Antwerp, Rotterdam, Schiphol, Amsterdam. (10 trains per day)
Brussels, Ghent, Bruges, Ostend. (6 trains per day)
Mons, Charleroi, Namur, Liège. (6 trains per day)
Brussels, Liège, Aachen, Cologne, Düsseldorf, Duisburg, Essen. (6 trains per day)
(*in total, up to 23 trains per days are serving Brussels from Paris-Nord)

*TGV Nord-Europe (aka TGV Bruxelles-Province):*
Brussels. (from Paris-CDG airport; 8 trains per day)

*Eurostar:*
Ashford, Ebbsfleet, Stratford, London. (18 trains per day)

*TGV Est-Européen:*
Luxembourg. (5 trains per day)

*TGV "Alleo":*
Karlsruhe, Stuttgart (3-4 trains per day), Ulm, Augsburg, Munich. (1 train per day)
Saarbrücken, Kaiserslautern, Mannheim, Frankfurt. (1 train per day)

*ICE "Alleo":*
Saarbrücken, Kaiserslautern, Mannheim, Frankfurt. (4 trains per day)

*TGV Lyria (formerly "TGV Ligne de Cœur"):*
Basel, Zurich. (6 trains per day)
Neufchâtel, Bern, Thun, Spiez, Interlaken. (1 train per day)
Vallorbe, Lausanne (4 trains per day), Montreux*, Aigle*, Martigny*, Sion*, Sierre*, Leuk*, Visp*, Brig*. (* seasonal; 3 trains per week during winter)
Geneva. (10 trains per day)

*TGV Sud-Est (aka TGV Europe France-Italia; formerly "TGV Artesia"):*
Bardonecchia, Oulx/Sestriere, Turin, Vercelli, Novara, Milan. (3 trains per day)

*TGV Atlantique:*
Irún. (1 train per day)

*TGV Méditerranée:*
Monaco Monte-Carlo, Ventimiglia. (1 train per day)
Figueres (2-3 trains per day), _Girona, Barcelona (opening next spring; 3 trains per day), Madrid (opening next spring; 1 train per day)_.

*AVE:*
_Figueres, Girona, Barcelona, Madrid (opening next spring; ???)_.


-----------------------


Other trains & services:

*Intercités de Nuit (night trains):*
Irún. (3 trains per week; daily during holidays)

*Thello (night trains):*
Milan, Brescia, Verona, Vicenza, Padova, Venice. (daily)
Bologna, Florence, Rome. (daily)

*Elipsos Trainhotel (aka Talgo; night trains):*
Figueres, Girona, Barcelona. (6 trains per week during winter; daily during summer)
Vitoria, Burgos, Valladolid, Madrid. (5 trains per week during winter; daily during summer)

*CityNightLine (night trains):*
Saarbrücken, Göttingen, Hanover, Hamburg. (daily)
Saarbrücken, Göttingen, Hanover, Berlin. (daily)
Saarbrücken, Stuttgart, Plochingen, Göppingen, Geislingen/Steige, Ulm, Günzburg, Augsburg, Munich (daily), Kufstein*, Wörgl*, Jenbach*, Innsbruck*. (* seasonal; once-a-week during winter)

*Trans-European Moscow Express:*
Saarbrücken, Frankfurt/Main, Hanover, Berlin, Frankfurt/Oder, Poznan, Warsaw, Brest-Litovsk, Minsk, Moscow. (three-times-a-week during winter; five-times-a-week during summer)






PS: A new Paris-Vienna service is planned in the near future in order to replace the famous _Orient Express_ (the original one) which was cancelled in 2009.

Oh and of course there is the _Venice-Simplon Orient Express_ which serves several destinations from Paris Gare de l'Est, but since it's a luxury and seasonal service, I didn't mention it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> *TGV Nord-Europe:*
> Brussels.
> 
> *TGV Est-Européen :*
> Luxembourg.


Brussels is in Northern Europe and Luxembourg is in Eastern Europe?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Seen from Paris, yes they are !  (oh and I didn't choose the name of these trains/lines).


Actually, the TGV to Brussels was from Paris-Nord station (today from southern France via Paris-CDG) and uses the LGV-Nord-Europe (high speed line) which serves the north of Paris so it is called TGV-Nord.
The same about the TGV-Est (Européen) to Luxembourg & Germany, which starts at Paris-Est station and uses the LGV-Est-Européenne which serves the East of Paris. 

As simple as that.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Verso said:


> Brussels is in Northern Europe and Luxembourg is in Eastern Europe?


Brussels is north of northern France, as well as Cologne (northern Germany).
Luxembourg instead is north of eastern France, as well as Frankfurt/Main is northeast of eastern France (central Germany), and Stuttgart and Munich are east of eastern France (southern Germany).

That doesn´t mean that Luxembourg, and central and southern Germany are in Eastern Europe. :lol:


----------



## Oostoever (Feb 7, 2011)

Amsterdam:

*Fyra*
10 trains per day: Amsterdam - Rotterdam - Antwerp - Brussels

*Thalys*
10 trains per day: Amsterdam - Rotterdam - Brussels - Paris
Summer only, 1 train per week: Amsterdam - Rotterdam – Antwerp – Brussels – Valence-Rhône-Alpes Sud TGV – Avignon TGV – Aix-en-Provence – Marseille-Saint-Charles
Winter only, 1 train per week: Amsterdam - Rotterdam – Antwerp – Brussels – Chambéry-Challes-les-Eaux – Albertville – Moûtiers-Salins-Brides-les-Bains – Aime-La Plagne – Landry – Bourg-Saint-Maurice

*ICE*
5 trains per day: Amsterdam - Utrecht - Arnhem - Cologne - Frankfurt
1 train per day: Amsterdam - Utrecht - Arnhem - Cologne - Frankfurt Airport - Basel

*IC*
7 trains per day: Amsterdam - Amersfoort - Hengelo - Osnabrück - Hanover - Berlin

*CityNightLine*
1 train per day: Amsterdam - Utrecht - Arnhem - Cologne - Munich
1 train per day: Amsterdam - Utrecht - Arnhem - Cologne - Berlin - Prague
1 train per day: Amsterdam - Utrecht - Arnhem - Cologne - Basel - Zurich
1 train per day: Amsterdam - Utrecht - Arnhem - Cologne - Hamburg - Copenhagen

*EuroNight*
1 train per day: Amsterdam - Utrecht - Arnhem - Cologne - Berlin - Warsaw


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Seen from Paris, yes they are !


Seen from Paris. :lol:


----------



## danvic (Jan 1, 2013)

*Barcelona*

-1 train per day Barcelona - Montpellier (Talgo Mare Nostrum)
-1 night train Barcelona - Paris Austerlitz (Trenhotel Joan Miró)


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> PS: A new Paris-Vienna service is planned in the near future



Any details? 
I never heard of such plans.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

hopefully with that new HSL connection north of Figueres they will retire these night trains to/from Spain.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

nachalnik said:


> Any details?
> I never heard of such plans.


I read on the French wikipedia that there are talks since 2009 between the SNCF and the OBB in order to recreate a direct night service between Paris & Vienna by for example adding three sleeper cars to the CityNightLine train connecting Paris to Germany (just like they used to do with the Paris-Moscow car until 2011), then from Munich to Vienna, those cars would be pulled by the Munich-Vienna Railjet locomotive. But the article says that the SNCF has been reluctant to the idea so far, because those additional cars would overload the CityNightLine train on the Paris-Saarbrucken section (i.e. before its split into two diferent trains in Saarbrucken).

So :dunno:....


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> hopefully with that new HSL connection north of Figueres they will retire these night trains to/from Spain.


I don't think so, since those night trains are operated by a private company/consortium (owned conjointly by the RENFE & and the SNCF) and they are "semi-luxury" services if I may say so (named "Train-Hotel"), so the target market it not the same I guess...

Not to mention that Paris-Madrid, even 100% on high speed lines, still will be quite a long journey for a daytime train (approx. 7h-7h30 if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Verso said:


> Seen from Paris. :lol:


Its funny but its true, and not actually funny. The first high speed line in France was called "South East", because thats where it went from Paris. So it makes sense when you know the other lines are called "Atlantic", "North" and "East". Luxembourg is served by the one called "East".


----------



## Chingachguq (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are the international lines from Moscow:

Finland
Helsinki (daily)

Estonia
Tallinn (daily)

Latvia
Riga (daily, in summer 2 daily trains)

Lithania
Vilnius (daily, +2 trains to Kaliningrad with stops in Vilnius and Kaunas)

Poland
Warsaw (daily)

Germany 
Berlin (x3 weekly)

France
Paris (x3 weekly)
Nice (weekly)

Switzerland
Basel (daily)

Slovakia
Brarislava (daily)

Czech Republic
Prague (daily)
Karlovy Vary - Cheb (daily)

Hungary
Budapest (daily)

Austria
Vienna (daily)

Serbia
Belgrad (daily)

Romania
Bucharest (daily)

Bulgaria
Sofia (daily)

China
Beijing (2 weekly)

Mongolia
Ulaan-Bator (daily)
Erdenet (weekly)

People's Democratic Republic of Korea
Pyongyang (2 monthly)
Tumangan (on the day 1,5,17,21 of each month)

There are also many connections to CIS destinations, but according to the system of tickets selling and some other formalities these are not defined as "internatinal".


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

I wonder which city in Europe (or the world) has the most international trains.

Nice thing to examine.....

(btw it certainly will not be Groningen, my city has only 1 train per hour to Leer, Germany)


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

erka said:


> I wonder which city in Europe (or the world) has the most international trains.
> 
> Nice thing to examine.....
> 
> (btw it certainly will not be Groningen, my city has only 1 train per hour to Leer, Germany)


Probably Paris, Moscow or Vienna.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

DEL


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> Even we were to count microstates it's unlikely they would manage more than 190 trains a day. Basel has 5 directions for international traffic whereas Monaco has only two (East or West). More likely competitors would be Vienna or Bratislava.


I think the winner would be Basel.
Don't forget to add the BLT line to Rodersdorf. To the untrained eye it might look like a tramline but officially it is a railway.
That's another 58 train pairs...


----------



## Džiugas (Jun 1, 2012)

Kaunas. Warsow, Moscow and Kaliningrad.


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

I will not include that BLT line to Rodersdorf because it is not included in the Cook. But what should I do with the Saarbahn Saarbrücken-Sarreguemines. Is it a railway or a tramway? Or a hybrid. I think I will include it, but I am not sure.

O, and by the way: Paris has a lot more international connections than I expected. Incredible.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The Saarbahn would be probably classified as light rail in the US, in Germany it is sort of a Stadtbahn but Wikipedia says its called a "Regionalstadtbahn".


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ It's a tram-train, a hybrid.

However I would differentiate between regional trains with only the last stop in another country (a border station, like Ventimiglia, Chiasso, Brennero, Roosendal, Irun-Hendaye, Cerbere-Port Bou, etc) and "true" international trains (eithe rregional or long distance). The Saarbahn falls into the first category.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*PORTUGAL*

1) *Sud-Express*

Lisbon»»Hendaye»»Paris ---- Once a Day


2) *Lusitania Train Hotel*

Lisbon»»Madrid ---- Once A Day



3) Porto»»Vigo ---- Twice A Day [Regional Train]


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

pai nosso said:


> Lisbon»»Hendaye»»Paris ---- Once a Day


???


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ This train only goes from Lisbon to Irun/Hendaye, with connection by TGV to Paris. Obviosuly it's a night train.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> with connection


Indeed! 

So it doesn't count, does it? :dunno:


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

It counts only until Hendaye and from Irun.

The tradition, today stupid, of asimmetric services is still in place.

Trains from Spain terminate in France, but start back from Spain, and viceversa.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> It counts only until Hendaye and from Irun.


Indeed! :bowtie:


That's what I meant actually. (i.e. the Lisboa-Paris train simply doesn't exist, yet)


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

With the new Paris <-> Barcelona service opening next week, I think it's time to update my list (originally posted few months ago in this thread: here) of international lines/services from/to Paris :




Paris



High speed (& partially high speed) trains:

*Eurostar:*
Ashford, Ebbsfleet, Stratford, London. (18 trains per day)

*Thalys:*
Brussels (16 trains per day*), Antwerp, Rotterdam, Schiphol Airport, Amsterdam. (10 trains per day)
Brussels, Brussels Airport. (1 train per day)
Brussels, Ghent, Bruges, Ostend. (2 trains per day)
Mons, Charleroi, Namur, Liège. (1 train per day)
Brussels, Liège, Aachen, Cologne (5 trains per day), Düsseldorf, Düsseldorf Airport (NEW), Duisburg, Essen. (3 trains per day)
(*in total, 24 trains per day are serving Brussels-Midi/Zuid from Paris-Nord)

*TGV Nord-Europe (aka TGV Bruxelles-Province):*
Brussels. (from Paris-CDG airport; 8 trains per day)

*TGV Est-Européen:*
Luxembourg. (7 trains per day)

*TGV "Alleo":*
Karlsruhe, Stuttgart (4 trains per day), Ulm, Augsburg, Munich. (1 train per day)
Saarbrücken, Kaiserslautern, Mannheim, Frankfurt. (1 train per day)

*ICE "Alleo":*
Saarbrücken, Kaiserslautern, Mannheim, Frankfurt. (4 trains per day)

*TGV Rhin-Rhône:*
Freiburg im Breisgau. (1 train per day; NEW)

*TGV Lyria (formerly "TGV Ligne de Cœur"):*
Basel, Zurich. (6 trains per day)
Neufchâtel, Bern, Thun, Spiez, Interlaken. (1 train per day)
Vallorbe, Lausanne (4 trains per day), Montreux*, Aigle*, Martigny*, Sion*, Sierre*, Leuk*, Visp*, Brig*. (* seasonal; 3 trains per week during winter)
Geneva. (10 trains per day)

*TGV Europe France-Italia (formerly "TGV Artesia"):*
Bardonecchia, Oulx/Sestriere, Turin, Vercelli, Novara, Milan. (3 trains per day)

*TGV Atlantique:*
Irún. (1 train per day)

*TGV Méditerranée:*
Monaco Monte-Carlo, Ventimiglia. (1 train per day)
Figueres, Girona, Barcelona. (2 trains per day; NEW)


-----------------------


Other trains & services:

*Intercités de Nuit (night trains):*
Irún. (3 trains per week; daily during holidays)

*Elipsos Trainhotel (night trains):*
Figueres, Girona, Barcelona. (6 trains per week during winter; daily during summer)
Vitoria, Burgos, Valladolid, Madrid. (5 trains per week during winter; daily during summer)

*Thello (night trains):*
Milan, Brescia, Verona, Vicenza, Padova, Venice. (daily)
Bologna, Florence, Rome. (daily) []

*CityNightLine (night trains):*
Saarbrücken, Göttingen, Hanover, Hamburg. (daily)
Saarbrücken, Göttingen, Hanover, Berlin. (daily)
Saarbrücken, Stuttgart, Plochingen, Göppingen, Geislingen/Steige, Ulm, Günzburg, Augsburg, Munich (daily), Kufstein*, Wörgl*, Jenbach*, Innsbruck*. (* seasonal; once-a-week during winter)

*Trans-European Moscow Express:*
Saarbrücken, Frankfurt/Main, Hanover, Berlin, Frankfurt/Oder, Poznan, Warsaw, Brest-Litovsk, Minsk, Moscow. (three-times-a-week during winter; five-times-a-week during summer)





P.S. Of course there is also the _Venice-Simplon Orient Express_ which serves several destinations from Paris Gare de l'Est, but since it's a luxury and seasonal service, I didn't mention it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Update:


Verso said:


> *LJUBLJANA*
> 
> - Villach (5 trains per day)
> - Zurich (1/d)
> ...


^^ All of those stay. Additional connections from 15th December:

- Villa Opicina (2/d)
- Pula (1/d in September)
- Moscow (2/week in summer) :cheers:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*Rīga*

Moscow:
_"Latvijas ekspresis"_ - every day
_"Jūrmala"_ - every day (when 1 20 car train isn't enough)

St. Petersburg:
_"Baltija"_ - every day

Minsk:
train 88/87 - every day

Gomel:
additional car in train 88/87 - once per week

Vitebsk:
additional car in train 88/87 - sometimes :lol:

Valga:
train 852/851 - every day
train 854/853 - every day
train 858/857 - every day

From next year there will possible be a train or trains to Šauliai


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Verso said:


> - Moscow (2/week in summer) :cheers:


Is it the_ Riviera Express_ (i.e. the Nice-Moscow train)?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> Is it the_ Riviera Express_ (i.e. the Nice-Moscow train)?


No, it's a new connection Moscow-Budapest-Maribor-Ljubljana-Koper (on the Slovenian coast). It's the existing summer train Koper-Budapest extended to Moscow.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh, I forgot summer trains to Den Bosch and Istanbul, although the latter isn't talked about much.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

What summer train to Istanbul? There has long been talk of a summer train Budapest-Istanbul, but Ljubljana-Istanbul is absolute news to me; at the moment not even Belgrade-Istanbul is running. Please elaborate.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Baron Hirsch said:


> What summer train to Istanbul? There has long been talk of a summer train Budapest-Istanbul, but Ljubljana-Istanbul is absolute news to me; at the moment not even Belgrade-Istanbul is running. Please elaborate.


http://www.optimatours.de/de/

It's a car train (motorail) Villach-Edirne (or maybe Istanbul now).


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Optima Express pass through Ljubljana, but the only places one can board or leave the train are Villach and Edirne. My understanding was that we count here trains not passing through, but ones that can actually be boarded.
And concerning Paris: I believe Elipsos night trains will be withdrawn, leaving PAris without a direct train to Madrid, unfortunately.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Baron Hirsch said:


> Optima Express pass through Ljubljana, but the only places one can board or leave the train are Villach and Edirne. My understanding was that we count here trains not passing through, but ones that can actually be boarded.


You can put your car on the train only in Villach and Edirne, yes, but I think you can board it as a passenger in Ljubljana as well (and probably other big cities), at least that's what they say on Slovenian Railways (otherwise they wouldn't talk about a bus transfer from Edirne to Istanbul, which is even included in the price). The suggested price (€125) is also a bit lower than Villach-Edirne (€149).


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

*Budapest:*

Corridors:
http://www.mav-start.hu/utazas/nk_viszonylatok.php
Trains:
http://www.mav-start.hu/utazas/nk_vonatok.php

*Austria:*
7/D Railjet Budapest-Győr-Wien-Salzburg/München-(1/Week Frankfurt am Main) or only 1/D Salzburg/Innsbruck/Zürich
2/D EN Budapest-Zürich/München
1/D Budapest-Győr-Szombathely-Szentgotthárd-Graz IC

*Germany:*
4/D Rj BP-München or Frankfurt
1/D EN Bp-München
2/D Budapest-Bratislava-Brno-Praha-Dresden-Berlin/Hamburg
1/D EN "Metropol" Budapest-Bratislava-Praha-Dresden-Berlin

*Switzerland:
*1/D ex"Transalpin" BP- Wien- Salzburg-Innsbruck-Zürich
1/D EN "Wiener Walzer" Budapest – Győr – Bécs – Zürich

*Slovenia:*
1/D Budapest-Zagreb-Ljubljana 
Weekly in summer: "Istrija" Budapest-Hodos-Ljubjana-Koper

*Croatia*
1/D 1/D Budapest-Zagreb
Weekly in summer: Adria Budapest-Zagreb-Split

*Serbia/Montenegro*
2/D Budapest-Kelebia-Beograd/ in summer to Bar (Montenegro)

*Romania/Bulgaria:* 
Summer: Budapest- Varna/Burgas
3/D budapest-Bucarest
5/D to diferent towns in Transsylvania...

*Ukraine/Russia*
1/D Budapest-Kijev-Moskva

*Slovakia*
8/D Budapest-Sturovo-Bratislava/Praha/Berlin/Warsawa
2/D Budapest-Miskolc-Kosice

*Chech Republic*
6/D Budapest-bratislava-Praha- Berlin/Hamburg/Warsawa

*Poland*
2/D Budapest-Praha-Warsawa
1/D Budapest-Cracow


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

kiskaloz said:


> *Budapest:*
> 
> *Slovenia:*
> 1/D Budapest-Zagreb-Ljubljana
> Weekly in summer: "Istrija" Budapest-Hodos-Ljubjana-Koper


You forgot 1/D Budapest-Maribor. As for Istria: why does the train depart from Budapest-Keleti and then go to Budapest-Déli before it continues to Slovenia? I don't get it. :?


----------



## kiskaloz (Mar 12, 2010)

Verso said:


> You forgot 1/D Budapest-Maribor. As for Istria: why does the train depart from Budapest-Keleti and then go to Budapest-Déli before it continues to Slovenia? I don't get it. :?


On a next timetablesoeason! From 15. december!!

Istria pick up the passangers in Buda side from Déli-pu


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Unfortunately, while we have some improvements in international train links as of 15 Dec, the general trend is towards a reduction of international links. Berlin was once Germany's hub for train transport to the East. Now all those trains are withdrawn. A celebration on 7 Dec. commemorated the last departure from Berlin of the weekly direct train to Saratov, carrying through coaches to St. Petersburg, Chelyabinsk, and Novosibirsk. The Novosibirsk coach probably qualified as the furthest direct connection from the German network and also the only intercontinental one. Coaches to Astana in Kazahstan had been withdrawn earlier, as had the train to Kiev and direct coaches to other parts of Ukraine. The Saratov train had been installed exactly 20 years earlier to connect the Russian German minority with relatives in Germany.
While these trains used to terminate in Berlin, the only direct link to Russia from Berlin is now the Paris-Moscow train, which is known for its high prices.
For pictures of the last departure, see http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?30,6675472 (click on link in left top corner if you are not directly redirected to the actual page).


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I can understand why those ultra long distance trains are withdrawn, but how good or bad are the railway connections from Berlin to Poland? Poznan and Wroclaw, for example, are in an appropriate range for a frequent and successful service.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

*Bratislava*

*Regional trains:*
*
Austria*
*Vienna *- 2 trains/hour (1 train/hour from Bratislava hlavná stanica via Marchegg and 1 train/hour from Bratislava Petržalka via Bruck an der Leitha)

*Hungary
Sopron* - 1 train/hour (via Wien Hbf)


*EuroCity & EuroNight trains:*

*Czech Republic*
*Prague *- 1 train every 2 hour, 6 trains/day

*Brno *- 1 train/day + all trains which go to Prague

*Ostrava *- 1 train/day

*Germany*
*Berlin *- 4 trains/day

*Hamburg *- 1 train/day

*Stralsund *- 1 train/day

*Hungary*
*Budapest *- 1 train every 2 hour, 8 trains/day

*Poland
Warsaw via Katowice* - 1 train/day + 1 direct carriage/day

*Serbia
Belgrade* - 1 train/day
*
Russia
Moscow* - 1 train/day
*
Ukraine
Kyiv* - 1 train/day

Connections to Kyiv and Moscow are more like direct carriages than direct trains.


----------



## carlesnuc (Apr 3, 2007)

Barcelona
*Beginning today*
*TGV Euroduplex* Paris Gare de Lyon-2 Trains for day
*AVE S100F* Lyon 1 train for day
Marseille 1 train for day
Toulouse 1 train for day
*Via Tunel de Perthus*
*SNCF Renfe en cooperatión*

*until yesterday*
*destinations without link*
*Talgo Marenostrum* Montpellier
*Trenhotel Joan Miró* Paris Austerlitz
*Elipsos*
*Via Port-Bou Cèrbere*
*locations with link *
*Cèrbere*Paris,Hamburg,Rome.....
*La Tour de Carol (Line Barcelona-Puigcerdà)*Toulouse-Paris


----------



## an-148 (Jun 9, 2007)

Liège Guillemins:

France: 
Paris (high speed Thalys)
Lille (express IC) 
Germany:
Aachen (highspeed Thalys - highspeed ICE - regional AIXpress)
Köln (highspeed Thalys - highspeed ICE) 
Frankfurt (highspeed ICE) 
Düsseldorf (highspeed Thalys) 
Duisburg (highspeed Thalys) 
Essen (highspeed Thalys)
Luxemburg:
Luxemburg + additional Lux stops(regional IR)
the Netherlands:
Maastricht (local L)

occasional tourist/pilgrim direct trains to Rosenheim (Germany), Zell am See (Austria) and Lourdes (France)


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

--Can you (non scandinavians) look at this timetable and spot the only international destination from Linköping, Sweden ?


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

train at 14:58 to kopenhagen)))


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

I have noticed it as well but only because I have some limited knowledge of Swedish language and Swedish railways. 

It is good custom (at least here in Central Europe) to display name of foreign stations in respective language, therefore there should be København instead of Köpenhamn. Otherwise it could confuse foreign travellers.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Qwert said:


> I have noticed it as well but only because I have some limited knowledge of Swedish language and Swedish railways.
> 
> It is good custom (at least here in Central Europe) to display name of foreign stations in respective language, therefore there should be København instead of Köpenhamn. Otherwise it could confuse foreign travellers.












This is not Continental Europe so I dont see that it is necessary to display the danish capital in another language, and especially not in danish. The actual final destination is Malmö, because only about 5% of the passengers on this train actually continue over the bridge all the way to Copenhagen. I wouldnt call this an international train, due to the short distance outside Sweden and the few foreign passengers (if any) 

After Malmö they announce the stations in english though. (Kastrup & Copenhagen Central station)

I remember travelling to Venice, Italy with train. The departures at the station showed a train to the city Monaco di Bavaria, not easy to know what that was for a foreigner.










As a matter of fact the Linköping Railway station has become bilingual recently. Necessary measure ? or just publicity for a city trying hard to become international ?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> I remember travelling to Venice, Italy with train. The departures at the station showed a train to the city Monaco di Bavaria, not easy to know what that was for a foreigner.


Which is the point Qwert was trying to make. It is easier that way. Everybody would have understood what is meant by München Hbf.

Here is an example what a timetable looks like in Budapest:

http://www.forbudapest.com/wp-conte...ay-Station-Budapest-Keleti-Pályaudvar-105.jpg


----------



## 1683TheSiege (Jan 2, 2015)

*Optima Express*

*Villach ( Austria ) - Edirne ( Turkey )*


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Have you used the Train?


----------



## Дisiдent (Jun 19, 2014)

1683TheSiege said:


> *Optima Express*
> 
> *Villach ( Austria ) - Edirne ( Turkey )*


Can anyone make a map with the route?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't be bothered to create a map, but the train runs via Ljubljana, Zagreb, Belgrad, Nis and Sofia to the Turkish bordertown of Edirne. 

https://www.google.at/maps/dir/Vill...xa0cfc0ca431c30bc!2m2!1d26.566667!2d41.666667


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sunfuns said:


> I can understand why those ultra long distance trains are withdrawn, but how good or bad are the railway connections from Berlin to Poland? Poznan and Wroclaw, for example, are in an appropriate range for a frequent and successful service.


The direct train connection Wroclaw-Berlin (which used to be before Hamburg-Berlin-Wroclaw-Krakow) has been cancelled with the last train schedule update (15th December). Deutsche Bahn now operates an intercity bus once a day between Wroclaw and Berlin. The rail tracks near the border are not electrified and in a bad state and always required two locomotive exchanges (one in Wegliniec and one in Cottbus), which caused a travel time of up to 5,5 hours. The bus needs about 4 hours.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

1683TheSiege said:


> Optima Express Villach ( Austria ) - Edirne ( Turkey )


when has this picture been taken? I have never seen the blue restaurant car of Serbian Railways before.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

DiggerD21 said:


> The rail tracks near the border are not electrified and in a bad state and always required two locomotive exchanges (one in Wegliniec and one in Cottbus), which caused a travel time of up to 5,5 hours. The bus needs about 4 hours.



Looking at a map, as I am now, of the region this situation seems a little bonkers. 

Which particular border crossing are we referring to here and are there any plans for a rail upgrade to make trains services at least as fast as bus services, if not faster?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Theijs said:


> when has this picture been taken? I have never seen the blue restaurant car of Serbian Railways before.


Since the loco has the Euro 2008 design: Must have been between 2007 and 2009.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

From 1st of February there will no longer be passenger trains on route Rīga (LV) - Valga (EE) on part Valmiera (LV) - Valga (EE) on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays. Instead there will be a bus service. This might be temporary or it might be permanent. This is the only railway between Latvia and Estonia.

There were rumors that from May there will also no longer be a connection between Latvia and Lithuania (the Vilnius - St. Petersburg sleeper)


----------



## TAI_TFX (Jan 9, 2015)

> *High-speed railway to link Istanbul with Bulgaria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.dailysabah.com/money/2015/01/10/highspeed-railway-to-link-istanbul-with-bulgaria


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

^^


> Elvan remarked that the highway link with Greece is also being strengthened and that railway links are being renewed completely, and indicated his expectation that Greece would strengthen its own railway.


Well indeed, the rail links between Turkey and Greece are almost non-existent and apparently should be created. One could easily envisage a new railway branching from the future HSL from Istanbul linking it with Thessaloniki. Easier said than done, as on the territory of Greece doesn't even seem to exist anything worth upgrading. Such a link would require a totally new project and big investments. In the present economical environment it's hard to imagine where the money could be taken from.


----------



## gippas (Nov 19, 2013)

^^
In the greek side, there had been a plan for many years for a completely new higher speed line (up to 200km/h) from Thessaloniki to Alexandroupoli that would cut the travel distance by houndreds of km compared to the current one, following to an extend the highway between the two cities.

This seems to be abandoned for now as the goverment a couple of months ago brought out of the blue plans to electrify and marginally improve the existing line, which does a big detour. The only part of the old plans that remains is an extension between Kavala and Xanthi. The stated aim is to lower the cost for cargo trains as passenger travel will remain very slow comapred to cars. My educated guess is that they were trying to find projects to include in the new EU funding pack proposed by Juncker and they thought that this would be more feasible to do within 5 years compared to a completely new line. However, if this goes through, it means that passenger rail connections between Thessaloniki and Istanbul will remain very limited in the coming decades, at a time when there are more air connections than ever.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ Well if at least they could restore that sleeper train that was cancelled a
few years ago...


----------



## gippas (Nov 19, 2013)

^^
Apparently it is under consideration to re-open it. The connections with Sofia, Skopje and Belgrade have already reopened so there is some hope.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ I was aware for Skopje and Beograd but not for Sofia. Any more info ?
Anyway, this is good news. I already went by train to Istanbul via Svilengrad
and have plans to go again, but this time would like to do it via Greece and
the new Calafat-Vidin bridge, on which passes a new international service
now...


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

There is now one dayly departure between Salonica and Sofia. The rides takes 7 hours and to my knowledge uses Greek coaches. The train departs Thessaloniki early in the morning and returns from Sofia in the afternoon. It thus provides a connection from/to the night train from/to Athens within 30-60 minutes. Exact schedule is available at http://bdz.bg/files/2012/raz_bdz/360-361.pdf


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> *TGV Méditerranée:*
> [...]
> Figueres, Girona, Barcelona (2-4 trains per day to/from Paris, 1 seasonal train per day to/from Toulouse)
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Yep but you're off-topic since my city is *Paris -*and not France as a whole- (hence my famous post in this thread)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Yep but you're off-topic since my city is *Paris -*and not France as a whole- (hence my famous post in this thread)


I know, but you did add Madrid to the list, and that's really not for the next day, PdP.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Indeed.. But bear in mind I wrote the said list back in 2013 A.D. 😋 .. (i.e. when... regarding the Paris-Spain direct HSR services, nothing was very clear, if I may say so...knowing of course I'm no expert in that matter *-really-* ...unfortunately 😡) .. 😉

🙂


----------

